
Show HN: Skill Silo – Live Language Tutoring via Skype - joshaharonoff
http://www.skillsilo.com
======
sportanova
Cool to see more things like this. I'm a big user of Verbling - looks like
this is supposed to be more structured? It's also more expensive

~~~
joshaharonoff
Verbling is awesome! Ours is a little different in that we recruit our
professors, design the curriculum, and charge the same rate for each
professor. Thanks for checking us out :)

------
elbigbad
Cool! Looking at the English instructors, it appears that the two you have are
from the UK and South Africa. Although English was their first language
according to their respective bios, my understanding is that people wanting to
learn English place a premium on learning "American" English.

Perhaps consider bringing someone on board from the United States who has a
non-regional dialect?

~~~
joshaharonoff
That's a great point and we are currently in the process of recruiting for
"American" English and expect to bring on some new people real soon - thanks
for the suggestion!

------
Rastalamm
What a cool service! Who are the instructors? Can anyone sign up or do you
interview them?

~~~
joshaharonoff
All of our instructors undergo a thorough interview process before we bring
them on board :)

------
andygor
Is it a marketplace?

~~~
joshaharonoff
Not sure what you mean, but we interview each teacher and design the
curriculum for each of our courses. We may move to an open marketplace in the
future, allowing people to come on board through some sort of automated
vetting process.

